# TiVo Stream works now, but the streaming part doesn't...



## TheOneKEA (Oct 18, 2012)

A while ago I posted this thread where I lamented my inability to get my Stream working on my network. Well, to make the long story short, I got bitten by the OpenWRT firmware I was using - I wasn't able to set up the DHCP server on my wireless router to send DHCP leases where the configured default gateway wasn't the router itself. I eventually gave up on that route and configured an ultralight DHCP server on my firewall, and after a few netfilter/iptables rules changes, the Stream grabbed a valid DHCP lease, connected to the TiVo Service and reported via the sysinfo page that it was working normally. A few pokes later and the TiVo apps on my iPhone and iPad were all set.

Now, the problem seems to be that the Stream can't actually stream anything to my iDevices - when I set up the apps the devices complained that the stream test wasn't working, and actually trying to stream something also failed with an error message. Since my original thread was sent I've since divided my LAN so that the wireless side is now isolated from the wired side with an additional NIC in my firewall. I placed the TiVo and the Stream on the wireless side to minimize the firewall changes that I would have to make, so the magical mDNS/multicast-foo that I wrestled with before should be flowing freely around the wireless network. Has anyone else run across this particular streaming problem yet, and if so, how did you fix it?

EDIT: The download functionality appears to be working a little bit, but it is EXTREMELY SLOW. I started a download of a one-hour show to the TiVo app on my iPad and the download is inching along at a snail's pace. I had expected the transcoding and download to go much faster than this; I knew it wouldn't be in one-quarter time, but it appears to be going slower than real-time. A portion of the details from the Clients page says:

Target Bitrate:	1240000	
Encoding:	960x540 H.264 High Level 4.1

EDIT 2: Sorry for the forum spam - the problem was that the device's internal clock was wonky and it hadn't completed its first firmware update yet. After forcing a service call and restarting the Stream after it completed a firmware update, the Stream now works perfectly and will stream a 30min show at standard quality in less than 15 minutes!


----------

